# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Khám phá Paris đa góc nhìn phần 2 - Du lịch Paris

## nguyetnt

- Nổi tiếng với tên gọi Kinh đô ánh sáng, Paris là một trung tâm văn hóa lớn của thế giới và cũng là một trong những thành phố du lịch thu hút nhất. Sự nhộn nhịp, các công trình kiến trúc và không khí nghệ sĩ đã giúp Paris mỗi năm có đến 30 triệu khách nước ngoài. Thành phố còn được xem như kinh đô của thời trang cao cấp với nhiều khu phố xa xỉ cùng các trung tâm thương mại lớn. Là nơi đặt trụ sở chính của các tổ chức quốc tế như OECD, UNESCO... cộng với những hoạt động đa dạng về tài chính, kinh doanh, chính trị và du lịch đã khiến Paris trở thành một trong những trung tâm trung chuyển lớn nhất trên thế giới và được coi như một trong bốn thành phố toàn cầu cùng với New York, London, Tokyo.


Tháp Eiffel e ấp từ phía vườn hoa
Du lịch, với khái niệm hiện đại, chỉ trở nên thực sự quan trọng ở Paris sau việc xuất hiện của đường sắt vào những năm 1840. Và bắt đầu từ năm 1855, các Triển lãm thế giới đã thu hút số lượng lớn du khách, cũng là dịp giúp Paris có thêm nhiều công trình mới, trong đó nổi tiếng nhất chính là tháp Eiffel vào năm 1889. Các công trình của Paris, cùng với các giá trị về văn hóa, đã giúp du lịch thành phố đặc biệt phát triển.


Ngày nay đường sắt ở Paris trở nên rất quan trọng


Ở Paris những con song đóng vai trò quan trọng
Năm 2006, Paris đón tổng cộng 27 triệu khách du lịch, trong đó 17 triệu khách nước ngoài. Còn toàn vùng Île-de-France con số lên đến 44 triệu. Vào năm 2006, năm mươi địa điểm văn hóa hàng đầu của thành phố đã có 69,1 triệu lượt viếng thăm, tăng 11,3% so với năm 2005. Nhà thờ Đức Bà đón 13,5 triệu du khách, là công trình thu hút nhất nước Pháp. Tiếp theo, nhà thờ Sacré-Coeur với 10,5 triệu, viện bảo tàng Louvre với 8,3 triệu, tháp Eiffel 6,7 triệu, trung tâm Pompidou 5,1 triệu, Cité des sciences et de l'industrie trong công viên La Villette và bảo tàng Orsay ngang nhau với 3 triệu lượt khách viếng thăm. Ngoài ra công viên Disneyland nằm ở ngoại ô Paris mỗi năm cũng thu hút 12,5 triệu lượt khách.


Biểu tượng của Paris và toàn nước Pháp - Tháp Eiffel




Bức tranh vẽ Tháp Eiffel ngày xưa 

Sổ tay du lịch so tay du lich Sotaydulich Sotay Dulich Khampha Kham Pha Bui Khám phá Paris đa góc nhìn


Tháp Eiffel và Paris trong mờ sương tinh mơ 

Dưới chân tòa tháp




Tuy là thủ đô thu hút nhất trên thế giới, nhưng Paris lại là một trong những thành phố đắt nhất và bị cho là kém hiếu khách. Theo cuộc một điều tra được thực hiện bởi văn phòng Global Market Insite về 60 thành phố trên thế giới, qua ý kiến của 14.000 người, Paris đứng đầu là thành phố đẹp nhất, năng động nhất nhưng đứng thứ 52 về chất lượng đón tiếp. Chính quyền thành phố đã có những cố gắng để thay đổi điều này. Trên truyền hình xuất hiện những đoạn phim ngắn tự chế giễu về tính kém hiếu khách của người dân Paris.





Sông Seine và Paris về đêm thật đẹp

----------


## nguyetnt

Góc phố nhỏ, quán café nhỏ



Phồn hoa là đây


Sung túc là đây

Vĩ đại là đây

Hào nhoáng là đây


Sang trọng là đây


Đó là một Paris giàu có...
Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## lunas2

Paris đẹp từng góc cạnh

----------


## wildrose

paris lãng mạn
đẹp thật đấy

----------

